# Anglerboard TV: Raubfischangeln in Holland | Fishing Guides Holland



## Anglerboard Redaktion (6. Dezember 2018)

Raubfischangeln in Holland | Fishing Guides Holland | Anglerboard TV erstellt von Rebecca Hoffmann, 6. Dezember 2018 um 11:40 Uhr

Begleitet uns in die Niederlande. Gemeinsam mit Steef Meijers von den Fishing Guides Holland geht es auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander. Kleine Gummifische und Krebsimitationen sollen die Räuber zum Anbiss animieren und den Erfolg bringen. Zudem verrät Raubfischprofi Steef noch ein paar nützliche Tipps zum Vertikalangeln.


----------



## allegoric (6. Dezember 2018)

Mich würde das Bootssetup interessieren . Was ist das für ein Boot, was sind die verwendeten Elektromotoren?


----------



## Inni (6. Dezember 2018)

Meine Meinung:
- Mit Sonnenbrille in die Kamera schauen geht garnicht 
- warum man den Barschen immer den Kiefer ausrenken muss hab ich noch nie verstanden, da bekomme ich immer Puls wenn ich die Fangbilder hier sehe 
- bisschen länger hätte es gehen können, mit Erklärung warum man zu der Zeit gerade mit jenen Montagen da angelt (See, Kanal, Seitenarm von ...?)


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Dezember 2018)

allegoric schrieb:


> Mich würde das Bootssetup interessieren . Was ist das für ein Boot, was sind die verwendeten Elektromotoren?



Da muss ich selbst einmal bei Steef nachfragen


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Dezember 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> - Mit Sonnenbrille in die Kamera schauen geht garnicht
> - warum man den Barschen immer den Kiefer ausrenken muss hab ich noch nie verstanden, da bekomme ich immer Puls wenn ich die Fangbilder hier sehe
> - bisschen länger hätte es gehen können, mit Erklärung warum man zu der Zeit gerade mit jenen Montagen da angelt (See, Kanal, Seitenarm von ...?)



Danke fürs Feedback. Wir lernen dazu ...


----------



## trawar (7. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt ein Video von Steef und so nem dicken Typen, wo Steef davon redet das Vorfach material und Snap überflüssig ist und er die dicke 0,17er geflochtene direkt an den Jigkopf knotet. Hier im Video sieht man das er wieder doch mit Vorfach und Snap angelt.
Was soll man davon halten


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> ... wo Steef davon redet das Vorfach material und Snap überflüssig ist und er die dicke 0,17er geflochtene direkt an den Jigkopf knotet. Hier im Video sieht man das er wieder doch mit Vorfach und Snap angelt.



Steef schwört absolut darauf und verzichtet nahezu komplett auf Snaps und Vorfächer. An diesem Tag machten die kleinen Hechte aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Nach zwei Aussteigern entschied er sich dazu, ein Stahlvorfach einzusetzen. Einfache Erklärung!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. Dezember 2018)

allegoric schrieb:


> Mich würde das Bootssetup interessieren . Was ist das für ein Boot, was sind die verwendeten Elektromotoren?



So ich habe Steef erreicht und eine Antwort bekommen. Er nutzt ein Marcraft 440 mit 40-PS-Außenborder und ein Minn Kota Vector als Heckmotor sowie ein Minn Kota Terrova als Bugmotor.


----------

